# Walker County Trophy



## huntnfish247 (Jan 3, 2005)

A good buddy of mine scored on an absolute bruiser from Walker County on New Years day.  We took pictures with a disopsable camera but the film was misloaded/misaligned and they did not take.  I will post a digital photo of the antlers today or tomorrow.  The buck weighed 175 lbs. and has a typical 8 pt. rack.  Main beams are 22 inches and the mass is tremendous.  My guess is that he is probably a 140 class deer.


----------



## huntnfish247 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Pictures of the rack*

Nw Ga Buck!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 5, 2005)

He is pretty for sure.  Tell him congrats and to get a new camera!

Jim


----------



## Eshad (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow!  Great buck, especially the last day of the season!  That will pump him up for next season for sure.


----------



## jinx0760 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Great Buck!*

I've always believed we had the latest rut in GA, that one is sure enough proof........


----------



## GH22 (Jan 5, 2005)

That's a heck of a trophy, especially for NW GA.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jan 5, 2005)

that is a nice buck. those are some huge inside tines


----------



## WildBuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Great buck. If that buck scores in the 140's it should put you in the top 10 for Walker County.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 6, 2005)

That is an exceptional buck, but I've always thought there were a few around here like that.



			
				Wildbuck said:
			
		

> If that buck scores in the 140's it should put you in the top 10 for Walker County



Definitely...  I think the county record is in the mid 150's.


----------



## csgreen1 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thats a good one for our part of the state Dont think he will make 140 but should be in the 120s for sure.Great deer


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jan 7, 2005)

*Wow, didn't know we grew 'em that big . . .*

. . . that'll keep me motivated for going back out next year.  GREAT deer.


----------



## syates32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Great buck!!! But sorry it wont score 140 its tough for an 8 point to hit 140 maybe 120 but hey that is a great buck for up here in north ga.


----------

